# LL Dam



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Tightening the screws. Down to 23k. I may have to give it a shot this time when it gets right and Mattsfishin invites me!! Prob walk on the fish down there now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would like to know how much water has gone through the dam the last year, a cube shape with sides "X" long. I hope we get some normalcy back.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its staggering. 30k avg in a day is 224,400 gallons per second. Billions of gallons.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fishinganimal said:


> Its staggering. 30k avg in a day is 224,400 gallons per second. Billions of gallons.


Were that dollars...it's just a drop in the bucket for Obama!


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

how many gates are open when its 23k?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mako-Wish said:


> how many gates are open when its 23k?


Generally, each gate raised one foot is 1,000 CFS.
For 3,000 CFS, they raise 3 gates one foot each rather than open 1 gate by three feet.
So at 23,000 CFS, all 12 gates are open, 11 gates two feet each plus the 12th gate at one foot.
If someone with more knowledge chimes in, I sure don't mind.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Generally, each gate raised one foot is 1,000 CFS.
> For 3,000 CFS, they raise 3 gates one foot each rather than open 1 gate by three feet.
> So at 23,000 CFS, all 12 gates are open, 11 gates two feet each plus the 12th gate at one foot.
> If someone with more knowledge chimes in, I sure don't mind.


ok thanks!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I would like to know how much water has gone through the dam the last year, a cube shape with sides "X" long. I hope we get some normalcy back.


At an average of 30k CFS (using fishinganimal's estimate / example) for the entire year, the annual amount would be 946,080,000,000 cubic feet (just over 946 billion) or 7,076,678,400,000 gallons (over 7 trillion). If arranged in the shape of a cube, each side would be about 9817 feet (rounded to the nearest foot) or about 1.86 miles on each side.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was down there this morning, the water is still very muddy.
I was going to launch my river boat, but being by myself I aborted the mission after giving it a look.
Just too much current to launch by myself.
The middle east ramp's edge is just showing about 6" out of the water.
trapperjon and I went Friday to catch bait for drift fishing and the shad were thick, we also caught several white bass in the cast net. The sonar displayed a lot of fish and it looked like a lot of white bass. They may bite some bait on bottom, or sliver side minnows under a cork, but with the water so muddy it will have to clear up before lures will work on them.
It has been a wild year for Trinity.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I fished Saturday with my daughter. We fished from about Noon until three. Water is very muddy and the current and rollers are very strong. We caught two whites on live shad on bottom. We couldn't buy another bite on curly tails, traps, small divers, slabs. We did catch whites of various sizes in the cast net while making bait, all released of course. 

My daughter has been fishing below the dam almost since she was born. She is now the proud keeper of a four inch Buffalo. While making bait we caught the Buffalo in the cast net. She loves the thing as it grubs around in the rocks and eats all the stuff she normally has to clean out.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone been below the damage recently? Safe to go down there?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

That is an insane amount of water....


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I crossed the river on hwy 105 twice yesterday and it looked like it has gone down substantially. It was a long day and dark both times I crossed so I couldn't see what the water clarity was. Anybody tried it lately?


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Some are chancing it but anything above 10,000 can be rough. The water is still dirty.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just from looking online, I bet they close 3 or 4 gates pretty soon.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I can see it going to 10 gates or maybe 8, but not 3 or 4. There is still water coming in and I think that 3 or 4 gates would be too slow of a release at least not for another several weeks. By the way I hope I am wrong as 4 gates would be great.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just from looking online, I bet they close 3 or 4 gates pretty soon.





saved said:


> I can see it going to 10 gates or maybe 8, but not 3 or 4. There is still water coming in and I think that 3 or 4 gates would be too slow of a release at least not for another several weeks. By the way I hope I am wrong as 4 gates would be great.


Yes, I was meaning close down 3 or 4 of those open now, not close it down to just 3 or 4 left.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes, I was meaning close down 3 or 4 of those open now, not close it down to just 3 or 4 left.


OH, yes I agree.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Should be to 8000 cfs very soon. but it will stay there as long as that Dallas area draw down continues.


----------

